
RIAA Undergoing Massive Layoffs - vaksel
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/02/riaa-undergoing.html
======
maarek
I would offer to play the world's smallest violin, but I don't have the rights
to any appropriate music.

------
jfornear
From what I've collected (I don't follow all this very closely), around two
months ago, the Supreme Court somehow made it clear that they would _not_
reopen internet law anytime soon, which, in effect, shut down the RIAA's main
purpose: to take test cases to the Supreme Court in hopes of changing the
laws. Layoffs would make sense in that context.

~~~
wmf
Hmm, I thought the lawsuits were profitable and the purpose was not to go to
trial but generate settlements as quickly as possible.

~~~
electromagnetic
Yes, but they've targeted so many people that they've started getting people
who have the balls to fight back. The worst thing for the RIAA would be if a
judge ruled that they cannot sue individuals for copyright infringement.

You have to consider that the RIAA is currently going up against Harvard,
including a counter-suit alleging that their practices is unconstitutional. If
ruled unconstitutional it can be retroactively enforced, meaning _all_ money
they took will have to be paid back even if they paid peoples wages with it.

So essentially the counter-suit from Harvard could potentially destroy the
RIAA in one bang of a judges gavel. The RIAA could be trying to get themselves
protected by the whole statute of limitations, I'm unsure how this applies as
I've never really looked into it (not living in the US and all).

------
moe
Good to see they're finally running out of money.

------
josefresco
As happy as I am to see this news, the RIAA is only an organization that
represents the labels, therefore layoffs there only represent a tiny fraction
of the member workforce (which I'm sure is shrinking too).

"Hypebot.com reports dozens of RIAA workers are being let go."

Not exactly massive.

------
snorkel
And it's all because of those damn kids and their recordable cassette tapes.

------
helveticaman
What, Faustus, weepst though now?

Tis too late! Despair, alack, farewell!

Fools who laugh on earth must weep in hell!

------
bukster
Every cloud has a silver lining it seems.

------
sown
HA-ha!

------
kajecounterhack
Pass the lmaoaise!

------
FlorinAndrei
Ah, yes, the sweet sweet sound of FAIL!

